# Union Contact Pro vs. Force?



## daveykim (Jan 5, 2012)

Im planning on getting a freestyle board such as the NS Evo or GNU Street and I need a pair of bindings to match it.

I am under the impression that the Union Contact Pros. is a little stiffer than the contacts, but still more flexier than the force? Is that correct?

Anyways, I do about 60% park and 40% jumps (up to about 70feet max).
what would be good? i've also considered rome boss 390s

thanks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rome's over both. Contact Pro's of the Unions.

Faves are either Flow M9's or K2 Companies for those decks.


----------



## daveykim (Jan 5, 2012)

could you specify why for me?
thanks!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So far Union in the last couple years has not impressed me. The 390's are a great do everything binding. M9's will be the most comfortable and provide better edge to edge performance, but not the best dampening. The Nationals have Harshmellow which in my opinion is second only to Raiden Airbags, and the urethane backs will give you enough support to satisfy but plenty of tweak in the park. Which if you wanna go with airbags you might like Zero's, but you might find them a little to soft for your board choices. Actually they'd do pretty well. 

Changed my mind, get Zero's. When I was going to get a Blacklist I was planning on putting Zero's on it. Airbags are the shiznat and the highback is just enough for what I like in a binding. Skatey feel.


----------



## daveykim (Jan 5, 2012)

nice the zeros seem like great bindings too. how are they for mid size jumps? do they provide just enough cushion you think?


----------

